# Biosphere - Germany, March 2019



## B W T (May 25, 2019)

Old Dairy by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This is a place of cult for the German urbex community, called “Biosphere”. However, during the last years it has become noticeably quiet around the old country hostel and barely any photos get published nowadays. We had to hope that there was still a possibility to access the ramshackle hut. But actually, this was way easier than we thought it would be.


Biosphere #02 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The most important thing was to buckle up the safety gear first. Respiratory mask and gloves are essential because mildew and decay are hazardous to health here. You can see now why we wanted to experience the place so badly despite the risks.


Moss for Dinner by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This place is simply impressive! Some of the rooms are resembling a botanical garden. The reason of the structure’s low decomposition is moisture that’s soaking in easily everywhere through the rotten roof. So, this scenery was created after several decades of vacancy.


Biosphere #12 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

Dolls, stuffed animals and those small vanity basins are reminding of the building’s last function. Once, this used to be a country hostel for children of the whole federal state and beyond that. In this annex, pupils were accommodated in the past. Here we also discovered photos and scrapped articles from the time when the hostel was still active.


Biosphere #15 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

At first, this used to be a steam-driven dairy factory. From raw milk butter and cheese were produced but in order to do this, a system was used that was powered by a steam engine. These kinds of creameries have sprung in the 1890s. Around the time of World War Two business was closed because these factories had to give place to modern technologies. Now it was turned into a company vacation home for a company located 60 km away.


End of Communism by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

The mural in the old dining room dates back to that time. Here you can see how dangerous the place had become by now. Just before last winter major parts of the intermediate ceiling collapsed. Earlier in the dining hall, there was the most popular photo subject, but today it better shouldn’t be entered anymore. This might explain why there’s barely any content of this abandonment posted online at the moment.


Biosphere #10 by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

After the political turnaround at the end of the Cold War this compound was privatized. The vacation home for workers was turned into a country hostel for students. However, it was never maintained. And since it was only used during vacation periods, the condition went from bad to worse in no time. When exactly it was abandoned, we can’t say. But probably before the turn of the millennium.


Moldy Season by Broken Window Theory, on Flickr

This region has an extreme density of derelict sites. As guerrilla preservationists of such buildings we try to document the stories hidden behind forgotten walls. In our recent documentary we lead you through a range of places rich in variety. From a perfectly preserved time capsule to this dangerously unstable structure reclaimed by nature. If you'Re interested in watching the episode, you can do it right here:


----------



## HughieD (May 26, 2019)

Great set as always.


----------



## Sabtr (May 26, 2019)

Looks like the inside of my wallet.

On a serious note, you can see those layers of use in the images. To see the use of modern bright colours against plain backdrops is beautiful. It reminds me of the time when jazz bands would compete in my old mining village. There really was no colour - just varying shades of grey to black. When the jazz bands marched they wore striking bright colours. The contrast was incredible.

I'd be scared to sneeze in that place. Not just because a ceiling might drop but also because it could incubate germs haha! I felt myself choking when I saw the shredded mess strewn about.
Fascinating report as always.


----------

